# Clima de Portugal no Wikipedia ( Hilariante)



## belem (17 Jan 2008 às 00:43)

Vejam o que diz no Wikipedia sobre Portugal.
Ah e isto foi escrito por portugueses.
Os outonos frios e húmidos e as primaveras quentes e secas são do maior!! 

Vejam « Geografia e Clima» aqui:

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portugal


----------



## Vince (17 Jan 2008 às 01:10)

A vantagem da Wikipedia é que tu próprio podes corrigir e contribuir. É assim que ela cresce e melhora. Portanto mãos à obra


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jan 2008 às 11:08)

A Wikipedia só tem cerca de 1% de artigos em Português o resto é tudo brasileiro o .pt só lá está a enfeitar...já para já que falamos em exemplos da wikipedia aqui fica outro


----------



## Fil (17 Jan 2008 às 22:31)

São as desvantagens de uma enciclopédia editável por todos 

A do artigo Portugal já devem ter corrigido, já não está lá nada disso.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jan 2008 às 00:10)

Não posso acreditar que um artigo da Wikipedia tem coisas como essa que tu referiste, *Mário* !
Dá vontade de rir !


----------



## Vince (18 Jan 2008 às 09:49)

A vandalização é uma coisa comum na Wikipedia, mas não incomoda por aí além a quem está habituado ao funcionamento da Wiki.
Há muitas ferramentas para controlar versões e reverter vandalizações, detectar quem o fez e nalguns casos inclusive bloquear o IP.
E o anonimato é relativo. Tudo fica registado. Por exemplo a vandalização em questão foi feita no dia 16 de Janeiro, pelas 11:30 e no IP 82.155.209.174, com acesso ADSL à Net pela Telepac. E nem 5 segundos demora a ser corrigida, ou seja, menos tempo do que demoraria a escrever ou rir sobre ela. 

A maioria das vandalizações é coisa de estúpidos sem nada para fazer, em vez de estragar o trabalho dos outros podiam coçar os tomates, mas a maioria ainda não os tem. Haverá sempre este tipo de idiotas, é um reflexo da sociedade, coisa perfeitamente natural, não é muito diferente dos basofes que pintam grafitis nas paredes ou nos transportes públicos. Não é isso que prejudicará a wiki.
Para além da vandalização banal depois há outras guerras, geralmente em assuntos polémicos, muitas vezes essas guerras até são muito positivas, após muita discussão chega-se a acordo com o que o que é incluido e não é, sendo o resultado final um artigo profundamente  documentado com fontes, referências, etc. Há ainda um outro tipo de problemas, por exemplo a nível político, em que políticos ou instituições políticas tentam "dourar" os artigos sobre si. Mesmo em Portugal isso aconteceu com a descoberta de alterações de artigos sobre o 1º ministro Socrates a serem feitas a partir de IP's do governo.

Apesar disso tudo, a Wiki é um projecto fabuloso, não só a parte da Wiki mais conhecida como os outros projectos relacionados como o Commons, etc, etc. O Commons é uma biblioteca de 2 milhões e 300 mil imagens do domínio público, todas elas uma a uma foram oferecidas ou autorizadas para uso livre, não só na Wikipedia como em qualquer outro uso. Tudo isto só foi possível porque houve muita gente que teve trabalho em pedir autorização, muita gente que ofereceu para domínio público, etc, etc. Claro que para alguns é mais divertido rir com o pouco que a Wikipedia tem de mal do que ajudar a fazer melhor. Outro defeito banal do homem. A Wikipedia é livre e aberta, é feita por pessoas, é natural que reflicta também os defeitos das pessoas. Quando nasceu chamaram-lhe utopia, mas hoje é um projecto gigante, dos mais visitados na Net, com milhões de artigos e dezenas de projectos relacionados, tudo feito com a contribuição gratuíta e anónima. Os artigos na Wikipedia não são assinados. Quem contribuiu não procura reconhecimento, apenas contribuiu para enriquecer o conhecimento disponível para todos. Quando lemos um artigo polémico, por exemplo sobre aquecimento global numa enciclopédia clássica e paga, estamos a ler a versão dos autores que escreveram esse artigo. Na wikipedia inglesa estamos a ler um artigo que foi sujeito a violentas discussões e debates, e que procura reflectir as mais variadas teorias sobre o assunto. É claro que por exemplo na língua portuguesa ainda não se adquiriu massa critica em muitos temas para haver esta saudável discussão e depuração. Mas lá chegaremos.


----------



## belem (21 Jan 2008 às 20:01)

Vince disse:


> A vandalização é uma coisa comum na Wikipedia, mas não incomoda por aí além a quem está habituado ao funcionamento da Wiki.
> Há muitas ferramentas para controlar versões e reverter vandalizações, detectar quem o fez e nalguns casos inclusive bloquear o IP.
> E o anonimato é relativo. Tudo fica registado. Por exemplo a vandalização em questão foi feita no dia 16 de Janeiro, pelas 11:30 e no IP 82.155.209.174, com acesso ADSL à Net pela Telepac. E nem 5 segundos demora a ser corrigida, ou seja, menos tempo do que demoraria a escrever ou rir sobre ela.
> 
> ...



Concordo com tudo.


----------



## belem (24 Jan 2008 às 02:59)

Vince disse:


> A vantagem da Wikipedia é que tu próprio podes corrigir e contribuir. É assim que ela cresce e melhora. Portanto mãos à obra


Neste caso não dá, porque está bloqueada devido ao perigo de vandalismo.
O que acontece é que o vandalismo já foi feito e quem o fez, de alguma maneira tem acesso a aquilo e por isso acha-se dono de toda a verdade e ninguém o pode corrigir. Está vandalizado e prontos, ninguém muda....


----------



## Imposto (22 Fev 2010 às 21:06)

É de facto lamentável a quantidade de erros que se encontram e tudo passado à lupa por jovens que desconhecem a realidade portuguesa. A maior parte censura posts portugueses

Alguns casos que conheço
Fábio Azevedo (Lechatjaune) Porto Alegre
Leandro Martinez (leandromartinez)Porto Alegre


----------

